# Please help if your V has done this :(



## jaclyns (Jun 14, 2010)

KoDa is almost 10 months now. He's such a velcro dog, not aggressive at ALL, loves people and dogs, loves to cuddle... everything someone would want in a dog. He's so affectionate and fallows me everywhere. Lately however, he's been acting scared, especially when he's upstairs in the house. It's to the point where we have to literally drag/carry him to get him upstairs. He'll fallow me everywhere while we're downstairs until we get to the stairs to go up. I also feel like he's maybe less affectionate recently. Hasn't been coming when i said "come." I have not done any cruel punishment or anything that would have made him scared/mad at me. Has your V ever done something like this?  it's making me so sad... Maybe some more positive reinforcement with treats?  we're starting to give him a biscuit whenever he gets upstairs. but any other suggestions?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I read that puppies go through 3 fear stages. Maybe this is one of them. I am not sure though. Good luck.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes. Don't sweat it.  I'll bet he can hear the stern tone you have been using lately,  and thus less affectionate. Yes they can. I would suggest treating him like a 5 year old child who wet his/her bed last night. Just be supportive and reassuring. This will pass if you don't make a big deal about it. He is just not as comfortable upstairs. Copper was the same way at 6-7 months. Now he will run upstairs any time there is something interesting up there. They definitely act best in know environments. Even the slightest change is noticed and needs to be understood before they ignore it. If I move the food bowl 3 feet to left, Copper will act funny! Yes they can be skiddish and it's our job to make them feel comfortable, especially at home.  Once they are comfortable and feel supported, the affection will be repaid 10 fold. ;D


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I do think the second fear stage happens sometime between 6-14 months old (probably different for different dogs).


----------

